# Doctor Who; Series 5 discussion



## Frosty~ (Apr 3, 2010)

I said so. I said Smith would be a great Doctor but no-one listened. Everyone was too busy b'awwing about Tennant leaving. 
While Tennant was a fantastic Doctor, he had to leave eventually, and while I was no happier about it than anyone else, I kept my expectations open and I swear I must have been one of the only people who didn't hate Matt Smith from the moment we first heard he'd be Eleven.

And now Eleventh Hour has aired, Smith has already gained several Crowning Moments of Awesome and Series five has been kicked off with a bang.

I'm actually quite surprised with how much I liked Smith's acting. It started off a bit Tennant-ish but it fits with the character I suppose, considering he'd only just regenerated, and he came into his own pretty quickly. But still, I liked him a lot more than I was expecting to, and I was already expecting to like it. I'll have to wait till I see more from him (How much of an opinion can you really form in a single episode? Not a very stable one at least), but from what we've seen so far, he is defintely a worthy successor.


The episode itself was brilliant. The amount of technobabble was awesome (Timey-Wimey appeared again :D), the threat was pretty interesting (I figured out that they meant the whole planet rather than the house before it was revealed, heh). The alien ships had a really interesting design, and the resolution was utterly brilliant. 
Brand new Doctor writes a virus to make everything in the world say zero, and then scares away the prison guards (?) by simply showing them who he is.
So many funny moments too. The grappling hook ("The pool's in the library"), the food scene ("Beans are evil"), Amy's reveal ("You were a little girl five minutes ago"), the bit with the laptop ("Oh and delete your internet history").


The new intro sequence was a bit underwhelming though. The visuals were fantastic, but the music didn't quite live up to it :/

But regardless, with Moffat in charge, this series promises to be absolutely awesome :D

Daleks in WWII :D


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for making a thread about this.  I cannot possibly comment though as I missed the first episode tonight. (Great timing Bombsii) 

Ah well, thats what the iplayer is for. 

(DALEKS. CYBERMEN. WEEPING ANGELS. RIVER SONG. SMITHY. This looks great)


----------



## Zeph (Apr 3, 2010)

Ah yes, fantastic, as expected. I had to keep rewinding to watch especially good bits over and over. Or out of obligation because my ears are odd and utterly fail at hearing stuff on the TV so I need to listen again, but yeah!

I liked the music :/ Nobody else seems to, I mean it wasn't perfect, it could have been better, but I still rather liked it.


----------



## spaekle (Apr 3, 2010)

I've planned to start actually following this series, but I guess I'll have to either wait until some gracious soul puts it on YouTube or see if I can commandeer the TV when it comes on BBC America.

 ...which is unlikely if it's tonight, because some Final Four BS thing is on. >:(


----------



## Kinova (Apr 3, 2010)

@Ice: Hurrah for a lack of anti-Smith-ness. I've spent the last few months berating people for the 'UGGH I HATE HIM FOR NO REASON I JUST DO' attitude whenever it came up. :B

Anyway; 



Spoiler



I _love_ the new TARDIS design. Call me geeky, but I was pretty much delighted by all the little dohickeys like the typewriter and stuff on the console (though the clockworky as opposed to organic-ness of it might take a little getting used to). Haha. I also liked that Amy's from somewhere outside London (that whole alienation thing the Doctor spoke about was a little different from Rose/Martha/Donna's reasons for going along with him, so that was interesting). Character-wise, I like Amy - complete with imaginary friend issues, ehe - and her nurse friend, who was amusing. As for Matt's Doctor, well. Custard fish. :D



I think I'd like to watch it again rather soon. That thing about the 'silence' - I didn't quite catch what precisely was said about it, but - new story arc?


----------



## Ruby (Apr 3, 2010)

Not so good as any of the new writer's previous episodes, but not bad.  My doubts about Smith have not gone away yet.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 3, 2010)

Did anyone listen?! Ha, screw you all, I called it! Anyway, back to the episode. Bloody brilliant. Smith's moments with Amelia were very reminiscent of Tennant, though he fits in well.

Also, I have a new crush on Amy Pond. I've always had a thing for Scottish girls. And redheads. :)


----------



## Minish (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh GOD how did I manage to completely forget about the new series? o_O Off to iPlayer it is then...

I'm glad you guys all think Eleven is good, I was so hoping he'd prove the naysayers wrong. :D


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 4, 2010)

I got annoyed by people saying Smith would suck, too. It wasn't so much that they had doubts, just the fact the they were taking it to extremes saying things like "Doctor Who is dead for me now that this twilight like fag has taken over"

Oh well, good to see he was good like I expected. I loved the episode although I won't say too much about it as I don't know what has already been said (I'm unable to see spoiler tags at the moment). I'll also save my nitpicking for another time. Anyway I'm happy with the first episode. I'm a bit sceptical about the new title sequence, though.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 4, 2010)

Who cares, Matt Smith is cute and Karen Gillan is _Scottish_

that is all you need to care about


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 4, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Who cares, Matt Smith is cute and Karen Gillan is _Scottish_
> 
> that is all you need to care about


Yes but considering there was a Scottish actor in the last series as well we are forced to look at other (less important) things in order to compare them.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 4, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Yes but considering there was a Scottish actor in the last series as well we are forced to look at other (less important) things in order to compare them.


snort! He didn't even use his accent! Fail~ure!

(I also don't like David Tennant.)


----------



## Minish (Apr 4, 2010)

Jessie said:


> (I also don't like David Tennant.)


>:O


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 4, 2010)

Jessie said:


> snort! He didn't even use his accent! Fail~ure!
> 
> (I also don't like David Tennant.)


>8-(

BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 4, 2010)

I've just finished watching it on the Iplayer. Great episode, the threat was a little silly but Matt Smith himself has definitely proved himself as the Doctor.  Also he officially holds the record for doctor with the best hair.


----------



## Atmey Detective (Apr 4, 2010)

Amazing.
I loved the episode, so awesome, Smith is a better actor that I suspected, it was jam-packed with funny quotes ("And delete your internet history.") frikkin hilarious, the visuals on that ship we're stunning, I mean, they can make a load of glass fragments with an eyeball in the middle of them NOT look like some cheap U.F.O, and for that, I have my respects.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 4, 2010)

Things are supposed to look cheap in Doctor Who. It's the law :(


Anyone else think dirty thoughts when they saw the new piston in the middle of the tardis? I thought it was just me but it turned out a few people thought the same thing. I'm glad to see I'm not crazy.


----------



## Frosty~ (Apr 4, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Anyone else think dirty thoughts when they saw the new piston in the middle of the tardis? I thought it was just me but it turned out a few people thought the same thing. I'm glad to see I'm not crazy.


...guilty


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 4, 2010)

What? He's pish!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 4, 2010)

I immediately thought of a bong when I saw the new TARDIS piston.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 10, 2010)

Just saw today's episode. Thought it was good. Did anyone else notice the magpie electronics shop in the background?

Also one of the bad guys was the Demon Headmaster wasn't he? He hasn't aged AT ALL. Scary.


----------



## Dave Strider (Apr 10, 2010)

^ Yeah, my dad pointed out to me.

I loved the  freaky smiler things. Never using a fairground fortune teller again.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 14, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Also one of the bad guys was the Demon Headmaster wasn't he? He hasn't aged AT ALL. Scary.


The demon headmaster? I don't recall seeing that.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 17, 2010)

Today's episode was a bit of a disappointment. Everything was fine, but the writing was sub-par.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 17, 2010)

> Power ranger daleks? what the Fuck.





> I was severely disappointed by the lack of Pink Dalek.





> There are plenty of shots of Daleks in futuristic command centres, suburban environments and open-air wastelands. And at least one instance of The Doctor emerging from under a manhole cover.
> 
> Out there, you just KNOW someone is editing it together and dubbing the Power Rangers intro music on top.


I believe /m/ has summed this up perfectly. Youtube agrees, apparently. Also ffffff this is like the millionth Dalek remnant.

Also spitfires in space was the most nonsensical - yet awesome - idea ever.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 18, 2010)

At least the Daleks got away so they don't have to think up a dumb reason/excuse for bringing them back again next time.

I don't mind their new look, except for the weird line thing they have down their backs.

Did anyone else feel sorry for the Dalek that was being hit with a wrench? :C


----------



## Kinova (Apr 18, 2010)

I kind of like the new look Daleks too. :v It was a pain telling them apart before since the only difference was on that little tile thing under the eye stalk. Except for the odd differently coloured ones, but ehhh. I like the yellow one.

Also lol, jammy dodger.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 18, 2010)

They should've stuck with the golden theme, but have them tinted instead.

Though the new eyestalks look badass and actually look like eyes.


----------



## Murkrow (May 3, 2010)

Nobody's posting. Doctor Who must have gotten really unpopular this series :(

Did anyone notice in the last episode how when the Doctor was in the forest, asking Amy to remember something, 



Spoiler: conspiracies



he was wearing a jacket, even though the angels took it off of him? And it's the jacket he's wearing in the previews for next episode. But it's a different bow-tie to the one in the next episode. EDIT: I think it was a different bow-tie anyway. I'm not going to watch previews any more. They show way too much imo


----------



## Automata heart (May 4, 2010)

i like it. just came out in N.Z, and its really quite good.
FISH CUSTARD.


----------



## ClockworkJB (May 4, 2010)

Gotta love the pervasive Star Wars influence. Vertical Wipe transitions. Check. Cool Hyperspace effect. Check. Space spitfires. Check. Giant space alien mouth. Check. Moffat must be a massive fan.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 4, 2010)

Guys, there are two Doctors in the episode.


----------

